# 2013 chevy sonic burning oil



## rjc (Oct 27, 2018)

sorry doesn't cruze and sonic all run same 1.4? Guess Ill try and find a Sonic forum.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

rjc said:


> sorry doesn't cruze and sonic all run same 1.4? Guess Ill try and find a Sonic forum.


No, you are OK here....the cars use the same two drivelines.

The oil in the hose is not unusual.
We need to know where you are (as in USA or other country) and are there any current codes.
If there are codes, we need them in the order the ecm displays them.

When you pull the dipstick, place your fingertip over the hole. A vacuum should develop in just a few seconds. If a pressure develops, then yes, one of the check valves aren't doing their job and further diagnostics required.

Rob


----------



## rjc (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks for reply, I'm in the US, Olympia, WA. I did get a code that showed turbo low boost. when I pulled the dip stick it relieved a bit of pressure. engine under pressure when dip stick and oil cap in,
The valve on top of valve cover had a slight leak when I Place finger over it. What separate the oil sucked through PCV from intake to the turbo? How is that by past kit that Ive seen to fix pcv problems for 85.00?


----------



## rjc (Oct 27, 2018)

with a bad valve, wouldn't that suck the oil out through the intake and burn through turbo? I did get a code p0299 then went away.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

My first thought, based on your description, is the two one way check valves as well as the cam cover have a problem.

Add to that a underboost code and I'm inclined to tell you to bite the bullet and get a real diagnosis....it pains me to say a dealer because I don't know any out your way.......but if you have a good one, let them look.

Otherwise you will just be indiscriminatly throwing parts at it......and getting frustrated.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Is the orange check valve still present in the intake manifold port itself?

I see you mentioned the valve cover, but that is just the part that fails (round disc) when the PCV system goes south.


----------



## rjc (Oct 27, 2018)

The under boost code popped up on scanner then didn't show again. 

Hard for me to see the orange check valve with all the oil in there. I was able to blow and suck valve and no restriction either way which tells me valve is bad. I guess when I pull intake I can have a closer look.

I was wondering if check and pcv valve is bad and oil sucking through turbo. That's where I'm getting oil burning and causing to run rough. Once in a awhile car would pickup and run good till it starts to smoke.

Have any of you used the by pass kit that is out online and your thoughts? Or should I just buy and new intake?

Thanks for replies


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

rjc said:


> The under boost code popped up on scanner then didn't show again.
> 
> Hard for me to see the orange check valve with all the oil in there. I was able to blow and suck valve and no restriction either way which tells me valve is bad. I guess when I pull intake I can have a closer look.
> 
> ...


Yep, if the check valve in the intake (and in the tube) are bad, tons of oil will be pulled through the turbo and intake plumbing. 

Good things have been said about Andrei's PCV kit - it should work on the Sonic as well.


----------



## rjc (Oct 27, 2018)

Thank You, I ordered the kit last night and picking up valve cover after work from the dealer. I will keep you posted and thanks again for all replies


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

rjc said:


> Thank You, I ordered the kit last night and picking up valve cover after work from the dealer. I will keep you posted and thanks again for all replies


You should only need one or the other. The kit is made to work on a failed valve cover.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> You should only need one or the other. The kit is made to work on a failed valve cover.


Failed intake manifold. If the valve cover is actually bad and hissing from the disc, it needs to be replaced.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Failed intake manifold. If the valve cover is actually bad and hissing from the disc, it needs to be replaced.


Nice catch, thanks


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

...and the Sonic Owners Forum is also an excellent resource Chevy Sonic Owners Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## rjc (Oct 27, 2018)

Installed the kit and new valve cover. Car runs great. Thanks for every ones input.


----------



## rjc (Oct 27, 2018)

car runs great, I'm trying to figure out fuel. I getting really bad gas mileage .no sign of running rough or missing. any input greatly appreciated


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

sailurman said:


> ...and the Sonic Owners Forum is also an excellent resource Chevy Sonic Owners Forum - Powered by vBulletin


I had posted that as well, strong replies came in that its the same exact Car. The O/P feels this is the proper place to post so good luck to them. They might never get to the bottom of their Sonic specific issues same engine or not~


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Generally, there is little overlap between the SOF and CT communities. Having some experience with both, CT is the more mature and helpful forum of the two. 99% of what's under the hood is identical; the real differences are under and inside the car.

Rjc is welcome to stay here, and hopefully he can get his new car up & running like it should.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Generally, there is little overlap between the SOF and CT communities. Having some experience with both, CT is the more mature and helpful forum of the two. 99% of what's under the hood is identical; the real differences are under and inside the car.
> 
> Rjc is welcome to stay here, and hopefully he can get his new car up & running like it should.


For sure.


----------



## rjc (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks guys for responses. I'm having trouble getting on sonic site to post anything.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

rjc said:


> car runs great, I'm trying to figure out fuel. I getting really bad gas mileage .no sign of running rough or missing. any input greatly appreciated


I may have missed you saying you already do, but consider increasing the octane rating of the fuel you use in order to increase your mileage.

[h=1]Premium unleaded?[/h]


----------

